# Handgun Transfers- Help Needed



## mallardsx2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello all,

I have not posted much here but I could use a little help.

Let me throw a scenario out there:

A woman and a man (Both Georgia Residents and still are) were married.

He purchased a handgun.

While they were married he received a felony charge. 

He is not longer allowed to own guns.

 The couple soon devorced . 

She kept the gun he moved out and he went on with his life (Still a felon).

What would she need to do to be able to transfer this firearm?

Can anyone post a link of some law pertaining to this VERY SPECIFIC situation?

And No. I am not a felon. I am just a curious person.

Thanks


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 14, 2016)

If the woman still has the gun, and is not otherwise prohibited, there is nothing to do.


----------



## pacecars (Aug 14, 2016)

There is no registration so there is no need for a transfer


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 14, 2016)

Just for my info.  What about carrying said gun in her car.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Aug 14, 2016)

There's nothing illegal about her carrying the gun in her car, as long as it's not accessible to the felon. Same thing in the house. She'll want to get a permit though. It just makes everything easier.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 14, 2016)

In case it hasn't  been made plain to you,

Georgia does not have a firearms registration database.

As a matter of fact it is forbidden by Georgia law for such a database to exist. With the exception of firearms pertaining to the Federal Firearms Act of 1938 and at that it's a federal thing.

Only 6 states have  firearms registration.  
Georgia ain't one of them.


----------



## Darien1 (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm a retired law enforcement officer with the state.  There is no problem with her giving or selling you the gun but I would get a bill of sale.   Just to show where you got the gun from.  In case the felon stole it


----------



## fishtail (Aug 15, 2016)

Darien1 said:


> There is no problem with her giving or selling you the gun but I would get a bill of sale.   Just to show where you got the gun from.



While it is not necessary it is very highly recommended. It may also be used as proof of ownership if it is ever confiscated or stolen.


----------



## ugadawgs98 (Aug 19, 2016)

....as above.....there is nothing to transfer.


----------

